# 7 Romantic Ideas for the Perfect Valentine’s Day Date



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Valentine’s Day is one of the biggest commercial holidays of the year. Some people dislike the holiday for its commercial implications while others simply see it as another day to celebrate the people they love. If you’re looking for some romantic Valentine’s Day dates to try out this year, here are 7 ideas that are guaranteed to keep the spark alive between you and your spouse.

*1. Take a Dance Class*

Going to the club and dancing to the latest music may be a fun weekend activity, but it doesn’t make for a great Valentine’s Day date. Instead, consider taking a dance class or go to a live show where you’ll be inspired to get your groove on. 

*2. Go Ice Skating* 

If you don’t have a big budget to work with but you still want to do something out of the ordinary, go ice skating! Ice skating is an activity that is sure to have you and your sweetheart laughing as you try not to fall over. Take advantage of the opportunity to hold hands then sip on mugs of hot cocoa afterward to warm yourselves up.

*3. Try a DIY Bar Crawl *

Getting a reservation on Valentine’s Day can be tricky, so why not skip the wait and do a DIY bar crawl? Pick a neighborhood or part of town with lots of little bars and restaurants then hit up a few of them. Pick seats at the bar and try some new beer, wine, or cocktails as well as small bites. You may find a new favorite drink or a few places you want to return to later!

*4. Relive Your First Date*

If you’re looking for something really romantic to do this Valentine’s Day, try recreating your first date with your partner. Go to the same restaurant, order the same food, and see how closely you can approximate the experience. And don’t forget to recreate the first kiss!

*5. Book a Hotel Room*

You don’t necessarily need to dress up and go out to have a romantic Valentine’s Day. Instead, book a hotel room and cozy up in some fluffy robes and order room service. Spend the evening watching your favorite shows or throw on a romantic movie. You can also enjoy a romantic dinner at the hotel restaurant before you head upstairs for the night. 

*6. Take a Cooking Class*

Nothing is more romantic than preparing a delicious meal together. Even if you’re perfectly happy with your cooking skills, taking a cooking class is something you and your spouse can do together. Better yet, choose a cooking class that provides wine (or allows you to bring your own). You never know – things may heat up between you and your partner as the kitchen heats up. 

*7. Go to a Wine Tasting*

If cooking isn’t your forte, you and your sweetie may do better with a wine tasting than a cooking class. Spend the evening sipping wine and learning the ins and outs of wine-making. At the end, pick up a bottle of your favorite wine and head home to finish the evening (and the bottle) together.

VS Glen, Community Support


----------

